# Touma vs Voldemort



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

PIS and CIS off
Bloodlust on
Location:Time Chamber

Soso thread?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 25, 2011)

So a guy whose only power is low-level magic vs. a guy who can completely nullify much stronger magic?

Brilliant thread


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, depends on what we call low level magic. He's suppose to be the top dog in Harry Potter.


Anyways, holds a long speech then proceeds to break Voldemort's illusions.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> So a guy whose only power is low-level magic vs. a guy who can completely nullify much stronger magic?
> 
> Brilliant thread



Basically like what will said. He's the top Magician in his verse and I am also thinking that the books have things that are left out of the movies. He can't be that weak.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 25, 2011)

I read Harry Potter. The books aren't that bad. Especially the first 4 books.
Although I didn't concentrate on feats back then so you can beat me with a stick and I still can't tell you much.


----------



## armorknight (Jun 25, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Basically like what will said. He's the top Magician in his verse and I am also thinking that the books have things that are left out of the movies. He can't be that weak.



Voldemort is just a big fish in a small pond. Touma has dealt with magical threats far greater than Voldemort.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

armorknight said:


> Voldemort is just a big fish in a small pond. Touma has dealt with magical threats far greater than Voldemort.



Touma has insane plot armor though. He beat Fiamma for different reasons. Everyone in the GRS can beat him except Terra who was pretty close to cutting Touma in half.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 25, 2011)

Nah, Vento likely cannot beat Touma either. She's strong but I doubt she's at the level of a Saint in terms of fighting powers.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 25, 2011)

Having read all the HP books at least twice, I'd say that Voldemorts most impressive skill/ability is his teleportation with-in combat. I recall that he is actually the only witch from HP, along with Dumbledore who has shown apparation in combat.

I don't recall him having any destructive feats though I admit that I haven't read any of the books for a while now. Casual building busting at most from what I remember.

His best offensive spell is Avada Kedavra, the instant death spell. It however can be dodged easily by just peak human abilities, and even though no magical shield can block it (fallacy yes), it can be blocked by solid objects.

As a wizard Voldemort has the basic set of red mages abilities: very minor mind control, flight, transfigurations, protective charms etc.

Summa summarum: Voldemort has some nice abilities, but his peak human speed, shit durability and lack of truly destructive magic makes him rather weak compared to most characters used in the OBD. He is sort of immortal, but if he is killed once he needs servants to bring him back, and I believe that even without the horcruxes being destroyed, he would die if he were killed 7 times. And immortality is a non-factor in the OBD unless other specified because KO is considered victory.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Nah, Vento likely cannot beat Touma either. She's strong but I doubt she's at the level of a Saint in terms of fighting powers.



She mainly lost because 

-Divine Punishment wouldn't work. 
-FUZE=KAZAKIRI


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 25, 2011)

Which means she was weakened and had to actually fight instead of just plain KO-ing Touma, like she does most of the time.
I still can't see why Touma can't beat her in normal conditions.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

Vento isn't slow. Her wind attack are also good but nothing amazing but she can make vacuums out of them and whirlwinds. 

Her melees are pretty good also. Terra, I believe said himself that Vento would have won if Kazakiri wasn't there.

Anyways on topic. I can't believe Voldemort( wow word Auto-Correct has Voldemort on the list) is this weak.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, actually it seems I have slightly lied. I do remember a few things from Voldemort.
When Voldemort finally ressurected the news on England were full of disaster reports. I also remember huge tornadoes which might have been created by Voldemort but it happened off-screen.
As for combat powers  Voldemort has 5 things going for him:
- casual teleportation
- Instant death spell that supposedly can ignore magic barriers
- mind-reading to know his opponent's little secrets and their next move
- Weak possession from distance as he took over Harry Potter in his battle against Dumbledore
- Destruction of his body normally doesn't kill him. He can either take over a nearby human or turn objects into his temporal vessel.

That's all I remember. Although, I could be incorrect on a few things.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 25, 2011)

You never read the books?

Harry Potter verse has some decent hax and it could be a powerful threat if the characters were competent enough to use it correctly, but generally they aren't


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

In 5th grade I tried reading the 5th book but alas the size of it destroyed my will to bother.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 25, 2011)

Mind reading hasn't never been shown usable in combat and he could only possess Harry's body because of the horcrux-scar thing going on. I'll have to read on that tornado thing for myself, I don't personally believe that they were THAT big, actually from what I remember they were referred as storms.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 25, 2011)

You didn't start with the first one?

EDIT: Also I remember it was not just Voldemort himself but all of the Death Eaters doing various terrorist acts.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> You didn't start with the first one?
> 
> EDIT: Also I remember it was not just Voldemort himself but all of the Death Eaters doing various terrorist acts.



In my school we had to take tests on books we had to read. Get points and stuff. My parents also didn't let me play my PS2 if I didn't pass one every week. Harry Potter books were huge points. Though that shit was a bitch to carry in a backpack.

So I just stuck with Goosebumps.


----------



## Nihilistic (Jun 25, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Anyways on topic. I can't believe Voldemort( wow word Auto-Correct has Voldemort on the list) is this weak.



It's not like the whole verse is particularly strong compared to most other verses used here. Some interesting magical creatures, some interesting spells like limited time travel and instant death attacks, but overall the mages are weak. It definitely can't hang with Toaru characters.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 25, 2011)

Nihilistic said:


> It's not like the whole verse is particularly strong compared to most other verses used here. Some interesting magical creatures, some interesting spells like limited time travel and instant death attacks, but overall the mages are weak. It definitely can't hang with Toaru characters.



Interesting spells, true, but any citybuster with decent durability, or a supersonic city-block buster would be a major threat for the wizarding world and would shit on its top-tiers. HP is on it's strongest when put against verses with no magic, like the real world because HP's haxx abilities are easy to defend against and counter with magic.


----------



## Nihilistic (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty much. Anyway, Voldemort ain't surviving this. Even I, knowing shit about Toaru and having just recently started the anime, know that Touma uses Imagine Breaker and punches Voldemort in the face. GG


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 25, 2011)

Precog should more or less tell Touma where Voldemort apparates. Same with the Avada Kedavra, which IB can probably neutralize. Only problem I'm seeing is Nagini.


----------



## zer0light (Jun 25, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Precog should more or less tell Touma where Voldemort apparates. Same with the Avada Kedavra, which IB can probably neutralize. Only problem I'm seeing is Nagini.



hmm ya voldys snake. it holds a part of his soul though, would IB effect it? 
-mind reading-already proven ineffective
-teleporting-when he goes in to cast a spell, touma precog activates and he nulls it
-death spell- nulled by IB


----------



## Weather (Jun 25, 2011)

Precog+IB should take care of almost everything Voldemort throws at Touma.

Voldemort gets a punch to the face.


----------



## Zombehs (Jun 25, 2011)

No offense but Real life vs Harry Potter would still be Real life win. Guns would completely destroy the mages in Harry Potter. Or at least I've never seen anything to disprove that. The only thing would be Dementors and the like seeing as they sort of require magic to defeat.

Harry Potter is really, really low teir. Voldemort would lose. He's useless without his magic.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 25, 2011)

Touma > Izzard > Voldemort


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 26, 2011)

zer0light said:


> hmm ya voldys snake. it holds a part of his soul though, would IB effect it?
> -mind reading-already proven ineffective
> -teleporting-when he goes in to cast a spell, touma precog activates and he nulls it
> -death spell- nulled by IB



Even if it loses the Horcrux, it's still a snake. It can still poison/strangle Touma.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 26, 2011)

Cornellwerewolf said:


> It's still a magical snake IB should be able disintegrate it.



It's not magical. It's used as a storage unit for something that is, but the snake itself isn't.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2011)

Does it even count as a standard weapon/equipment?


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 26, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Does it even count as a standard weapon/equipment?



I would think so, considering he always has it with him. ALWAYS.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> I would think so, considering he always has it with him. ALWAYS.


Really? Carry on then. Though I wonder how when it died the same movie it had a real purpose. Like I haven't seen him in combat with it. Or does it appear in the next movie?


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 26, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Really? Carry on then. Though I wonder how when it died the same movie it had a real purpose. Like I haven't seen him in combat with it. Or does it appear in the next movie?



It does appear in the next movie. For the sole purpose of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



getting it's head chopped off


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jun 26, 2011)

Voldemort either gets talked into feeling remorseful or he gets punched to the face.

And on HPverse vs real life? I think we win because of numbers, but as for technology I thought magic or a spell can make technology useless as the case with Hogwarts.


----------



## Amorozov (Jun 26, 2011)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Voldemort either gets talked into feeling remorseful or he gets punched to the face.
> 
> And on HPverse vs real life? I think we win because of numbers, but as for technology I thought magic or a spell can make technology useless as the case with Hogwarts.



HPverse wins because they can just mind control our leaders and use nuclear bombs to all big cities. By the way, why didn't Voldemort just steal a nuke and use it on Hogwarts? That would have surely enough killed Dumbledore and all the teachers -- and who cares about the children? If he was worried about them he could've just use it on Christmas holiday when most kid are away but all teachers are still present..

Or why didn't he try to obtain nukes to kill more muggles?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 26, 2011)

Dark Schneider or Doctor Strange vs Touma, no sounds too one sided in his favor so how about I make a thread where both gang up. What say you TC?


----------



## Shiorin (Jun 26, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> HPverse wins because they can just mind control our leaders and use nuclear bombs to all big cities. By the way, why didn't Voldemort just steal a nuke and use it on Hogwarts? That would have surely enough killed Dumbledore and all the teachers -- and who cares about the children? If he was worried about them he could've just use it on Christmas holiday when most kid are away but all teachers are still present..
> 
> Or why didn't he try to obtain nukes to kill more muggles?



He doesn't know about nukes, or his wizard pride wouldn't let him use muggle tech. Take your pick or just call CIS.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Dark Schneider or Doctor Strange vs Touma



I think they might be a bit much for Touma.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 28, 2011)

PIS *and* CIS off?

"ACCIO GUN!"

BLAM!

In character Touma would kick Voldie's ass, of course.


----------



## zer0light (Jun 28, 2011)

Marsala said:


> PIS *and* CIS off?
> 
> "ACCIO GUN!"
> 
> ...



lolz like voldi would even know how to use a gun


----------



## familyparka (Jun 29, 2011)

Seems that absolutelly EVERYONE forgot that Voldemort can Fly? Hello? How is Touma going to damage him? Throwing rocks?

Voldemort flies then throws a fucking huge rock at Touma over and over.

GG


----------



## Weather (Jun 29, 2011)

familyparka said:


> Seems that absolutelly EVERYONE forgot that Voldemort can Fly? Hello? How is Touma going to damage him? Throwing rocks?
> 
> Voldemort flies then throws a fucking huge rock at Touma over and over.
> 
> GG



Because Voldemort will do that at first when he has absolutely no knowledge of the IB right? 

Bloodlusted Voldemort will start with Avada Kedavra which can be easily avoided or nullified.

He gets then a punch to the face.


----------



## familyparka (Jun 29, 2011)

Weather said:


> Because Voldemort will do that at first when he has absolutely no knowledge of the IB right?
> 
> Bloodlusted Voldemort will start with Avada Kedavra which can be easily avoided or nullified.
> 
> He gets then a punch to the face.



CIS off, voldy will fly all the time since the start of the fight because is obviously favourable.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyways, Touma fought fliers before and won. Also I doubt Voldemort can exhaust Touma in battle. More like the other way around. We're talking about someone who technically wins the battle by outlasting his opponent and then landing the deciding blow.
Maintaining his flight while also actively using magic will tire Voldmort while using IB is as natural as breathing for Touma. His precog also guarantees that no attack from Voldemort would strike him from surprise. The best shot Voldemort has just to run away. That's certainly not a tactic to win a battle.


----------

